# 3-Gun Match



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I just got donw cleaning guns from my 1st 3-gun match. HOLY CRAP WHAT A BARREL OF FUN!!

Seriously, its a ball. We shot 5 different stages, Rifle, Shotgun, Handgun and combinations. A lot moving and shooting. It throws you for a loop switching up your weapon in mid-stride so to speak. 

If there's a similar match in your area, you ought to chackl it out!!!!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I know we've got them around here (Austin, San Antonio, etc.) but I want to find out more about them. I've got enough pistols to choose from and an AR with an EOTECH red dot, but what kind of shotgun works best and about how long does it take a contestant to complete his/her turn? Help me out here!!!!!!!!!!!Thanks


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

The AR with the EOTECH would be the cats PJs!!! 

We used Beretta and Benelli Tactical shotguns with mag extensions. Heck an 870 would be more than fine. I highly recomend the longest mag extension you can get. Most of the shotgun scenerios were 13-17 rds. Reloading under pressure sucks!!!!!! Our shotguns hold 6+1.


----------

